# Do you care if you spend hours playing video games?



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

how many hours of video games is too much?
how long is too long to play video games?
what is a reasonable amount of time to play video games? What if it's not reasonable?
how long should adults play video games?
what happens when you play too much video games?
average amount of time spent playing video games?
how many hours do you play video games a day?
Is it okay to just lose yourself in video games?



Do you care at all, is there a good reason not to care?

If there's no good reason, why do you still do it then?




recommended site: gamequitters.com


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Not worth it otherwise.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If I play a game for hours on end, it's usually to distract myself from things I'm anxious about. I don't feel too bad because I wouldn't be doing anything productive otherwise during that time, in fact I'd consider it better than just refreshing tumblr 'cause I'm at least getting some social interaction (some of it actually positive! I've met some nice people and I have no problem ignoring trolls).

btw as of now I have 1,528 hours total on tf2, but most of my Steam friends have more than that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Total time spent doesn't matter when it's something you enjoy doing.


----------



## trapped (Sep 4, 2017)

passes time, distracts


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't game all that much anymore. I used to play wow for days at a time. Pop Adderall, stay up for 3 days and just play all day and night until I get burnt out. Now I only game like once a week if that

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

I agree with what Scrub-Zero said. But also I've experienced this a few times, when you play the crap out of something but then suddenly feel like you were missing out on other games because of it. Nowadays I try to have some variety rather than playing the same thing over and over.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

for me its an addiction. i play games when i'm depressed. i spent the last couple of months not doing much and mostly just playing games.

i got a job this week and attempted to play a few times, but i was too tired and not interested. preferred to just sit and do nothing or sleep. i'm hoping that my depression is ending.

people should play video games as much as they want. but they should be aware of how it might affect their life... or of what it is that is driving them to play games.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to play about for hours on my ps1 and ps2 and was immersed the whole time but now I could go for weeks without turning the console on. I think the anxiety and depression made me care less now about things I used to enjoy. I really wish I could go back to those days. *Sigh*


----------



## morphine (Sep 7, 2017)

i game on ps4, but i'm def. not an addicted gamer. I can go weeks without touching my console and be content. even when i get a new game i'll just play it for a couple of hours and then put it down and do something else. i'd say having actual hobbies, like producing music, makes me focus more on that than "wasting" my time with videogames. this is why i stay away from huge open world RPG type games, they consume your life lol.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. I dont care. Other people just sit and watch TV anyways and I dont do that so I need something to entertain myself with.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I think games are awesome. Some games have incredible stories that lasts along as 5 times of what it takes to read any book, and 50 times the time it takes to watch any movie. I put thousand of hours into them in my teenage years. Nowadays, and for the last couple of years I haven't been that invested and can go weeks without touching my console. I want to put my time and effort in to this world, and not a virtual one.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I got back into gaming earlier this year (after a 15 year hiatus) and I started getting a little carried away with it, so I had to set rules for myself - no gaming during the week. Only on weekends. Otherwise I find myself fulfilling the bare minimum of all my responsibilities just so I can spend the last 3-4 hours of the day shooting aliens. Ideally, I need to make better use of that time. 

I don't think there's hard rules that can apply to everyone though. I think it's all relative to your own personal situation. As long as it isn't interfering too much with your life and causing negative consequences I don't see the problem.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

If you're enjoying it and having a good time then it's not a waste of time. As long as you don't have an addiction that's interfering with other aspects of your life then do what you want.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

how many hours of video games is too much?
Too much screen time isn't good for the body, but the limit varies between individuals.
how long is too long to play video games?
...when this is the only thing you do in a day.
what is a reasonable amount of time to play video games? What if it's not reasonable?
If it doesn't interfere with other activities it is fine. Consider rehab (with cold turkey, as even moderate gaming could lead back to addiction stage) if it is not the case.
how long should adults play video games?
As long you don't care what the others say, it is fine. 
Also professional gamers tend to retire at age 23-27 as they're being outclassed by younger competitors, but most of them are still playing games beyond their end of career. Inherent qualities required for gaming also decline with age.
what happens when you play too much video games?
Eyes become sore and dry, delusion, insomnia, irritability, tremor, various pain from inadequate posture 
average amount of time spent playing video games?
Trying to cut it down. Was 25hours+ a week two years ago to 12-14 hours. Still feels like it is too much.
how many hours do you play video games a day?
On working days, not more than 2 hours per day
Is it okay to just lose yourself in video games?
At a certain point of life, it should happen. Or it is replaced with another hobby/activity that could bring fulfillment.
Do you care at all, is there a good reason not to care?
I have nothing but computers in my life so I don't care. The gold age will come when personal AI assistant becomes fun and attractive to use.
If there's no good reason, why do you still do it then?
A way to press the fast forward button in a boring life.
Also the motto : Life without a loved one? It is possible with video games!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I couldn't care less if the world is crumbling to dust and ashes in the wake of nuclear fire as long as it doesn't happen in the middle of a boss fight.


----------



## onthespectrum (Aug 31, 2017)

I was a psych major so I'm going to give you an academic analysis of this that should make you feel a lot better:

When playing video games your brain goes into a state called "flow" which is actually really good for your brain and keeps it active! Much better than watching TV actually. So play on as long as you don't get a addicted to world of warcraft and start building a Sunkist can pyramid next to your computer desk (happened to a friend not me I swear!)


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

When video-gaming it's effecting your health and your real life, you should stop and think about what that pass time is doing. I used to neglect my sleep and hunger because of my refusal to take a break(and just forgetting entirely). I do other things that neglect my health similarly,like art, but I'm working on it. Everyone should be responsible and should want to keep track of the amount of hours they spend on..anything. It doesn't matter what age you are or how much free time you have to spend on it. Just keep your health, social life, and job in check.


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

humidity said:


> I agree, but only if one values their health/social life/job. If one doesn't care about living too long, doesn't want a social life, plus can survive/game without a job, then they should follow their passion and game.


And I agree with ya there


----------



## dunkel schatten (Sep 14, 2017)

I have been known to play 'Medal Of Honor - Warfighter' multiplayer for hours on end.

Such a underrated game in my opinion.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

As long as it doesn't affect other things that are important to me I don't care, but I find it better to take breaks and do other things too. I get depressed if I spend too much time gaming, but it can also help against depression. At least it did for me when I was unemployed and miserable for a while back. Dragon age helped me through it lol.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm oddly enough one of those people who can maybe max out 5 hours or 6 hours gaming in a day but that's a really far stretch, I get very tired quick if I play a game for too long. And with uni I barely have time to play videogames anymore. I just got Prey but have barely touched it because I have no time lol.

I'm at the point where I would actually love to be able to take a day and just game.


----------



## Klonoah (Sep 16, 2017)

Dude, a day playing video games is the best kind of day! haha. 

Well actually now that I'm older I find I get fatigued and grumpy if I game more than a few hours at a time. Which is all fine because I usually have chores that I have to do so I don't really get much time for games anymore

One really serious word of warning though, I got carpel tunnel in my wrist age 25 from playing games (when I was a teen I would game constantly, like 8hrs a day on school days and like 14hrs on sat/sun) so just be careful and protect your wrists etc. When it happened I was so into games I thought my life was over, but it's manageable now.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

For me, three hours is too long for a gaming session.

After three hours, my eyes start to get irritated and my hands most likely start to feel strain.

No point in continuing for me.

Again, I'm not a "hardcore" gamer.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

"how many hours of video games is too much?"
depends on the mood... sometimes i have enough with maybe two hours
but it depends on how much time and energy i have left after a work day

how long is too long to play video games?
see the above

what is a reasonable amount of time to play video games? What if it's not reasonable?
see the first one..... unreasonable how? as in "video games are for kids only" unresonable? then see below

how long should adults play video games?
as much as they want AND can, just because one is an adult does not mean games are off limits
the idea that aduls should not watch cartoons/ anime of play video games is simply bull****
i say F--k that society standard

what happens when you play too much video games?
i don't get **** done.. then i have to run around finishing stuff

average amount of time spent playing video games?
somewhere from 4 to 8 hrs a week

how many hours do you play video games a day?
maybe 2 hr, though most of the time i play 0 during weekdays and binge on games on a sunday

Is it okay to just lose yourself in video games?
sometimes i feel like is the only way to get away of the bull**** of life and the world

Do you care at all, is there a good reason not to care?
not , cuz i still work and do other more important stuff 

If there's no good reason, why do you still do it then?


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Only when I get burnt out on a game that I was really enjoying will I admit that I've played too much. Or when it starts to feel more like a chore than an enjoyable pastime, which is why I don't play MMORPGs anymore.

I play video games in all my spare time, which is considerable at the moment... Probably at least 50 hours a week. Hell, I just started a new Skyrim playthrough last weekend and already have 49 hours logged according to Steam. IDGAF what other people think is "reasonable" or "too long" or whatever else, because it's my hobby and my passion. And adults should play video games as much as they want -- **** anyone who says otherwise. Of course it's 'okay' to lose yourself in games, though I have had to actually set alarms for appointments and stuff I was supposed to do.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

how much is too much? if you start neglecting a lot of important stuff in your life, then its probably time to scale it back a bit.


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

I used to game way too much, as in neglecting sleep and playing all through the night and into the next morning. Now that I'm kind of turning my life around I'll play games for about 2 or 3 hours after classes on the weekdays. I'll play a little longer on weekends but nothing too crazy. 

Like someone else said most other people like to watch TV during their downtime and they probably watch TV for more hours than I play games (definitely not judging people that watch TV, if that's what you enjoy that's fine). I think it's important to have hobbies in your life and time doing hobbies shouldn't be looked at as wasted time.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> If I play a game for hours on end, it's usually to distract myself from things I'm anxious about.


:agree


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Playing games for a long period of time really makes me quite depressed. There are some days where I'll play all day long, but I don't feel good about it. I haven't played anything in a while. Once in a while, though, you need a day like that.

It's a way to pass time just like anything else but it can be unhealthy. I think people should play as much as they can handle it. Everyone is different. As long as you're not in any denial about it affecting your life negatively or anything. I do think if you're depressed, and you are playing video games 14 hours a day, you _can't_ say that your lifestyle has nothing to do with it. It's healthy to take breaks and have at least some social interaction. If you're not depressed and you play 14 hours of games a day, awesome. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

i used to be able to do that, but now my mind will wander and ill get stressed out because im not doing anything productive, so i will stop and do other non-productive things lol.


----------



## ClarkJones (Oct 10, 2017)

It mainly depends if I enjoyed myself or not. If I spent hours but didn't feel like I was having fun then it feels like I just wasted hours of my life but if I really enjoyed the time spent then I feel quite good by the end of it.


----------

